# T-Top Canvas Lacing?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to re-lace my canvas. I've gone to 2 marina stores and a Half Hitch Tackle asking what cord to buy and no one can seem to tell me. 2 of them said to just use paracord :-0 I have used paracord on my boat before for light duty stuff and the sun eats it in about a year or two. Any one have any idea what to use?

The other recommended West Marine, but the closest one to me is about an hour or more away.

Also, is there a rule of thumb as to how much cord to buy? So many feet per foot of outside circumference of t-top?


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

west marine will ship it to you
to measure I would get a stick or something similar in size to the ttop diameter and simulate the wraps with some cord for 1 ft. then remove the cord and measure it's length


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

I used 550 cord from Lowes. White color, sun resistant and restrung it myself. 100 feet was plenty for me. Use the old cord for a pattern then cut it off when new cord is on. Keep it tight and it'll work like a champ! Looks new!! Good luck! West Marine is too pricey me.


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

I use 100% dacron cord.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

solid braid nylon is what most shops use. you can buy it from memphis net & twine or nylon net co. online. be sure to order "solid braid" nylon as opposed to hollow braid. 1/8 or 5/32 inch will work well and hold up to salt and sun. its what commercial fishermen use on their gear for durability.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*cord*

Only use Dacron. I researched the topic and there is a reason sail boats sails are sewn with Dacron.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Want me to do it for you,


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

You buy the beer, and we will get it done, I'll bring the cord and you can pay for what we use,


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sequoiha said:


> You buy the beer, and we will get it done, I'll bring the cord and you can pay for what we use,


Kenny,
He is Montgomery, you gonna drive there also, cool.
I always know you were a Great Person!!
Road Trip is in your future!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a deal Sequoia! haha I'll even take you fishing afterwards. BUT, I am in Montgomery. That's quite a trip to lace a t-top and do some freshwater fishing...

I'm down on the coast right now and was looking around to get some before I went home this weekend. The closest West Marine is in PC, and that is about an hour from here. Now that I know what I am looking for, I can order off the internet.

Now I just need to find a shop that sells marine electronics. I wanna upgrade and no one back home sells anything that is not centered towards bass fishing.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Breeze fabricators cut me some when i got them to do some work to my ttop. Could probably talk to them. Sure they could offer advice or sale you just what you need.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> Now I just need to find a shop that sells marine electronics.


Georges Marine Electronics  
628 N New Warrington Rd, Pensacola, FL 32506
Phone: (850) 456-4553


http://www.georgesme.com


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have helped a couple friends re lace theirs after repairs and have never seen para cord used. More like just plain braided nylon rope. Just my .02


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

As far as electronics upgrade, go to Bass Pro look at their selection it will give you a good idea, then go to the internet and order. I spent hours in BPS looking at gps/fishfinders before deciding. Yes they are geared towards bass fishing but you can get a good idea of the workings of the units.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

cape horn 24 said:


> As far as electronics upgrade, go to Bass Pro look at their selection it will give you a good idea, then go to the internet and order. I spent hours in BPS looking at gps/fishfinders before deciding. Yes they are geared towards bass fishing but you can get a good idea of the workings of the units.


I've been to Bass Pro. That is where I looked at my current Humminbird sidescan unit. I'm wanting to make a significant upgrade from that. I really liked my boss' touchscreen Garmin units, but dont need many of the capabilities that they have. But I do want the option to add radar. Bass Pro isn't going to know anything about that kind of stuff. :no:

I'm gonna run over to Panama City today or tomorrow and ask around and get some dacron cord for the top. If I cant find any info that I am looking for, then I will start a thread on here and maybe drive down to Pensacola and talk to Georges. I've already scoured the internet looking for what I want and cant seem to find it. I need to talk to someone who KNOWS marine electronics.

But all of this is a topic for a different thread. Thanks for the replies guys. Big help as always.


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

I order my dacron from eBay, it takes less than a week for delivery.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Georges are really knowledge but they will spend all their time trying to sell you Raymarine. Best thing to do is research on THT and play with the units at BP and West Marine. I ended up with Garmin and love it. Took me probably 2 weeks of research to decide on it.

There is a guy on THT that sells units. Look him up and give him a call. He can answer anything you ask. I forget his SN but it's simple to find him.


----------

